# Cliff Bordwell Basses?



## Hollowway (May 26, 2010)

You guys heard of Cliff Bordwell? He's got some KILLER wood combos. And a ridiculously low entry price point. CB Basses - Fine Handcrafted Custom Basses


----------



## angus (May 26, 2010)

I've gotten to play one- they're great instruments. Extremely well constructed, great balance, and great playability. They are definitely a huge bargain on the market. And by all accounts, he's one of the good guys in the business, and he conducts himself very well. 

I think if he keeps at it and keeps himself in the scene, he'll be one of the big boys of the next generation.


----------



## Hollowway (May 27, 2010)

angus said:


> I've gotten to play one- they're great instruments. Extremely well constructed, great balance, and great playability. They are definitely a huge bargain on the market. And by all accounts, he's one of the good guys in the business, and he conducts himself very well.
> 
> I think if he keeps at it and keeps himself in the scene, he'll be one of the big boys of the next generation.


Yeah, I couldn't believe the prices were so reasonable. I'm not playing bass at all these days, so I can't rationalize a purchase, but I'd kill to get an 8 string guitar made exactly like pretty much any of his basses.


----------



## SD83 (May 27, 2010)

Damn, if they sound half as good as they look, I want one! I love the woods on those basses (except for the pink ivory  )


----------



## Hollowway (May 27, 2010)

I emailed Cliff. Turns out he DOES make guitars. Sigh. Looks like I'm gonna submit to GAS again. Time to unload some more stuff!


----------



## Andromalia (May 28, 2010)

All of those are beautiful, and some outright stunning. 


> Turns out he DOES make guitars. Sigh.



I didn't read that. I didn't read that. I didn't...oh shit.


----------



## Daiephir (May 28, 2010)

The first one has alot of shiny buttons, me likes.


----------

